# Lsd



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay i'm looking to buy a LSD but I dont want to spend too much. What kind of LSD should I get? Should I just change the gearing in the back, should I change it with a japanese LSD, or should I take a LSD off a new 240sx?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

you'd probably get the best deal by looking for either a 240 SE or 300zx in a junkyard. both have LSD's, but if you get those make sure to get the axle too. i think they are a different length.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

if it is a different gear ratio won't the speedo be off a little, i don't know if it is a different gear ratio, but i'm pretty shure it would be


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.phase2motortrend.com has a used VSLD off a 240sx for 350$ direct bolt on

if you find a 89-94 lsd, it should be a direct bolt on.. 
looking for a lsd in a junkyard is also a good idea but if you get a lsd from 300zx/s14 there maybe some modifications needed.. 

*quoting S14Will from speedoptions.com*

it depends on how many bolts on ur imput shaft - ussually s13's have 5 or 6 bolts any of the R200 will bolt up just get the pumpkin with imput shafts. Most non-lsd car have 6 bolt pumpkins also u may need a shortened driveshaft ur mileage will vary on which lsd need shorter abs drive shaft and which do not.

*end quote*


----------

